# The Great Debate



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I ran into some difficulty recently when it came to soldering Atlas flex track on my layout. My calculations were a little off, so the track was a bit short & I wanted to fix it. I have a roll of solder wick except its in storage, so I bought a desoldering bulb/turkey baster. I'm currently using a desoldering method I found online, using stranded wire & flux. This seems to work although I'd prefer to have the proper tools. I haven't been to every Home Depot or Lowes in the city, but they seem to have everything else except for desoldering tools. I'll visit another Home Depot soon, before I end up going to the hobby shop to buy a soldering kit for with everything I need or don't need, as I already have 2 soldering irons one I'm using & another in storage. I can understand having 2 soldering irons at each end of a layout to use, but having 3 irons seems to be a bit much.
Thanks
http://hobbywholesale.com/product/756619010632/soldering-tool-kit


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Kinda makes you miss brick-and-mortar Radio Shacks


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi GN.
They still have Radio Shack here in Canada just under the name The Source, but the stores have pretty much turned into Apple stores where everything is blue tooth connected etc. I did go to Home Depot to buy a different kind of flux, rosin flux I think its called. I don't know if plumber's flux is ideal for model railroads.

Thanks


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Do not use plumber's flux for soldering on your track, etc.
Use a solder and flux for electronics.

Magic


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Flux is the key, and yes, stay away from Plumbers flux. It is acid based. The proper flux is rosin based.

If you happen to be into either Ham or CB radio, a scrap piece of RG58 coax could do for a wick. The shielding of that wire is an excellent substitute for solder wick. A tip from a technician I worked with at a radio shop taught me this one.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just about any type of coax will work, for desolder wick as long as it's braided cable ..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is what I use, far better than a turkey baster for sucking up solder.

The Original Deluxe SOLDAPULLT


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Add lots of Flux to the coax braid and it will work great. Don't burn your fingers holding it!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought some de-soldering braid recently from eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-5M-1PC-3...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Please note: You will _NOT_ get a big ole roll of the stuff for 99c! That would be nice, but it ain't gonna happen! What you will get is a small roll of it, such as in the 6th pic. I ordered 5 of them and they actually gave me a small discount. Took a few weeks to get here, but for free shipping I can't complain.


----------

